# Greenbottle fly feeding on salmon carcass (pic)



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Every Friday I post photos of a different species of fly on my blog (I title them “Flydays”; corny, I know). This past week’s post was about _Lucilia sericata,_ the common greenbottle (http://wp.me/p2wM8r-uT); which is easily my favourite fly. Greenbottles are blow flies—feeding and laying their eggs on dung and carrion. So I attracted this specimen (and a number of other species) by putting the remains of a sockeye salmon out on my deck. I’d filleted the fish for dinner and kept the skeleton specifically to attract some flies. 

Is it weird that I have a favourite fly?

Cheers,
EC 

Olympus OM-D E-M5, Zuiko 35mm macro, manual exposure (F11 @ 1/200 sec), Olympus RF-11 ring flash (1/2 power) (on TTL), ISO: 200


P8120179 Lucilia copyright ernie cooper 2013 by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------

